
Show HN: Budgets-as-currency: less crypto, more data science - siosonel
https://tatag.cc/ui/home-about
======
siosonel
Tatag is platform that (1) guarantees a team's funding via its planned budgets
and (2) encourages market participants to refuse payments from disreputable
teams. This approach inverts the typical dynamic of competing for scarce
funding that are blindly accepted by payment recipients.

Any and all feedback are welcome.

